# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Выставки!

## kuzri

Системы и средства защиты информации в инфокоммуникационных сетях, малая часть того что будет обсуждаться, и будет представлено на выставке «Связь-Экспокомм-2009». Второй год учавствуем в выставке. В этом году мы ждем новых встреч и контактов, новых партнеров и клиентов. Выставка пройдет с 12-15 мая, в
ЦВК «ЭКСПОЦЕНТР».

----------

